# Blue Scolopendra Morsitans (very rare pede)



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

thought some of you guys wouldnt mind seeing this 

its a rare centipede coming from west qld.
only 1 is in the hobby atm, (i had another one but it passed away  )

its very small, about 45mm.

if you guys want to see more nice centipede, let me know and ill get more pics up of some more nice ones


----------



## saximus (Mar 21, 2011)

Very interesting. What do you feed these things? What are they like as pets?


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 21, 2011)

heh. its blue.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

feed on crickets 

they are my fave thing to watch hunt, sorta like snakes, but faster


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice richo


----------



## snakes123 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice. Do they sting?

Ben


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 21, 2011)

these guys are cool i found one way back when i was a kid at my nans place under a rotten tree my uncle moved he wasnt the same species though the one i had was massive maybe 20cm had him for about a little while but somehow managed to escape no idea how bit of a shame really was my favouite pet.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> thought some of you guys wouldnt mind seeing this
> 
> its a rare centipede coming from west qld.
> only 1 is in the hobby atm, (i had another one but it passed away  )
> ...


 

Sorry but they are not that rare.. Maybe down where you live they are but 3 years ago we had 20 or so that where collected out west from brissy , they have all been sold So there will be a few more out there somewhere.....

Anyway Nice pead , they are one of the nicer looking ones around.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Sorry but they are not that rare.. Maybe down where you live they are but 3 years ago we had 20 or so that where collected out west from brissy , they have all been sold So there will be a few more out there somewhere.....
> 
> Anyway Nice pead , they are one of the nicer looking ones around.


 
sure they were exactly like that . id say there are a few cormocephalus species looking like it...
they are rare in the hobby is what i meant, but only found in a few spots in qld.
if i show you a pic of normal scolopendra morsitans you would not believe they are the same species 

heres a pic of a normal one, this locale only gets 50mm max. Normal ones can reach up to 150mm


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 21, 2011)

mate they are cool looking inverts


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks bryon,
yeah pedes are amazing inverts!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

Centipedes most certainly sting, and very painfully I might add. I had the misfortune of picking up a centipede (from memory it was at least 12cm long and nice and solid) when I was about 7 and I wouldn't be able to count the number of tears I shed that afternoon, but I can count the number of times I got really nauseous and dizzy and threw up - about 5 times from memory.

Wasn't a very nice thing, believe me when I say that. Do _not_ screw with these things or you _will_ regret it.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 22, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> Centipedes most certainly sting, and very painfully I might add. I had the misfortune of picking up a centipede (from memory it was at least 12cm long and nice and solid) when I was about 7 and I wouldn't be able to count the number of tears I shed that afternoon, but I can count the number of times I got really nauseous and dizzy and threw up - about 5 times from memory.
> 
> Wasn't a very nice thing, believe me when I say that. Do _not_ screw with these things or you _will_ regret it.


 
had one crawling along my head today, will get pics.
haha nah kidding, im not that crazy :shock:

ouch that sounds .. painful.
yeah i know how much pain these guys pack, so im very careful with them


----------

